# How to manage memory storage on a macbook 128gb as an example?



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

How can I manage my memory storage usage on a macbook with a 128gb ssd as an example,

Say wanting to backup an iphone 128gb
Iphoto with lots of memory usage
Gopro with a 64gb card

Is there a way to buy a wifi external hard drive for home and link up so that say the above saves down to?

How does it logically work

Say open iphoto and no photos on but turn on the external drive and it links up automatically?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

You might be able to have the photo library on a different drive like you can with iTunes.

I know you could create it with iPhoto but not sure about the new versions.

I have my music library and iPhoto on my time capsule. Or maybe I have it to my NAS and backed up. Either way, simple to do.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Just buy a usb external hard drive I have an Imogen once plugged into your computer the machine will see it, drag and drop to copy information a great back-up.


John Tht.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

External HD would be one way to go. 

The other would be along the route of NAS storage.


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

You could go down the line of an apple airport. This would link your external storage wirelessly to your laptop and iPhone. Costs a bit extra but saves you having to hook up a hard drive to the MacBook.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

empsburna said:


> You might be able to have the photo library on a different drive like you can with iTunes.
> 
> I know you could create it with iPhoto but not sure about the new versions.
> 
> I have my music library and iPhoto on my time capsule. Or maybe I have it to my NAS and backed up. Either way, simple to do.


Is yours a back up or is that primary location?


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Titanium Htail said:


> Just buy a usb external hard drive I have an Imogen once plugged into your computer the machine will see it, drag and drop to copy information a great back-up.
> 
> John Tht.


What's most reliable with a decent size? Hard drive or a SSD?


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks

I'll look up NAS and Apple Airport


----------



## tommyboy40 (Feb 28, 2012)

There are a couple of options as others have said. I use dropbox which gives me 1TB for €99 annually. Camera automatically backs up and you can chose what syncs to your laptop. I also have an Airport Extreme with a 1 TB USB hard drive. This appears as another networked drive in Finder. €0.99 monthly gets you 50GB iCloud drive and your laptop will store a low res copy and the full quality one will be on the cloud. Having a smaller drive means that you don't keep all the normal crap and are a bit more selective of what to store


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

p1tse said:


> What's most reliable with a decent size? Hard drive or a SSD?


Personally would say SSD is likely to be more reliable and much faster providing it's got USB 2(3?) and you can pick up some reasonable sized external ones for a good price.


----------

